# 

## Ksenija

!, , (   )     .

----------


## Svetishe

.706 ,

----------


## Svetishe

,     ,          ,    . ..       ,  ,  .

  - ,     .  : 
-          ; 
-        ,   ; 
-     . 
   , ,        ( )    ,        ,        . 
     :
-           ,   ,  ;
-                ;
-            ..    ,          - ;
-          ,       -   ;
-                   ,          ,   ;
-             " ",      .   ,       ( );
-                  ;
-          -, ,       .

----------

*     " "*  (.     10  1989 .  147)
_3.1. :
         -       -   - .           ,       ;
          -    ,      ,   ;
                ,     ,  ,       ._

*       3  1987 .  132/109 "      -     "*
_4.  :
        ,           ;       -      ;       ;                      ;
         ,   ,      (),      ,      -        ;
       ,   .    ,         - ,           .
                      ,  ,    -     ,        .      - ,    ,            ,                ._

----------


## ES

,    ,        ,           .. 
"-   ;
-  ,       -   ;
-       ;
-     " ;
-          ;
-  -, ,       "
..      ,      (  )   ,        ,            (      )?

----------


## Ksenija

,  ,       ,

----------


## Stroy-ka

2*ES,*    ,  ,        :Smilie:

----------


## ES

,         ,      -  ,              ).

----------


## ES

,         ,        ?
  -,   -   .,                     ?
     ,                  .
_________

----------

